# Whatever happened to?



## Goldfang (24 Mar 2010)

Whatever happened to 'Bonk Bags' or Musettes as I believe they were called, years ago, we all used them, they even used to give them away at some events. I found a website for a guy that collects them, wish I had held on to them! The ones on sale at the Skol 6 day events used to be particularly good. What got me thinkink about them was seeing the price of cyclist/courier shoulder bags. Perhaps they are something worth reviving!


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2010)

I have a couple that I use now & then for taking little bits of stuff from place to place, and for unexpected shopping. They're very handy.

I did a small piece about them here;
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## raindog (24 Mar 2010)

They're still used in pro racing at feeding stations, but after they've transferred the stuff to jersey pockets they throw 'em away.

I had a Mercian one when I was a lad. Wish I'd still got it.

Here's some nice old ones.


----------

